# Coughing first thing on morning



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello All,
For the last 3 mornings Billy has come out of his crate and started coughing around 5 times as if he is going to cough up something. He then just carries on with his day, is happy, cheerful, eating and doing everything normally.
Any suggestions?
H x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Allergies, congested? Doesn't sound like Kennel Cough he would be coughing more frequently. Are his eyes ok?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for responding Ruth - obv no one else had this problem!
His coughing got worse today so had to go to the vets. Although the vet was reluctant to label it 'kennel cough' he has a bacterial throat infection and cough. So a steroid jab and antibiotics should see him much better in a couple of days. 
H x


----------

